
Comparison of information rates across human communication - shagie
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/9/eaaw2594
======
MAXPOOL
39 bits/s is:

\- 1.230 Gb/year

\- 24 Gb in 20 years = 3 GB

3 GB is theoretical upper limit and overestimate to what human can learn
verbally until they are 20 years old. It would require being awake and
communicating 24/hours per day.

Of course, we don't learn all what we hear and much of it is repetitive. It's
just raw data we could receive and communicate verbally in theory.

As uncompressed English text stream that would be probably 15-20 GB. Imagine
Deep Learning model that requires only that amount of training. Not not as
training corpus that is gone trough again and again hundreds or thousands of
times, but as total input when communicating with the external world.

